# Covering whole desk with a "gaming surface"



## Bobicon

As in gaming surface you mean like a huge mouse pad that will cover your entire desk then right?


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon*
> 
> As in gaming surface you mean like a huge mouse pad that will cover your entire desk then right?


Correct.


----------



## Bobicon

Are you looking for a cloth or hard plastic material?


----------



## Hellish

Hard rubber/plastic


----------



## R4Z0R

linoleum could work...


----------



## Water Cooled

Soft touch rubber?


----------



## Bobicon

The best thing I can think of what you are asking for is Neoprene. It is a hard rubber that is almost like a plastic and you can order large sheets of this material as well.

I know they make some mouse pads out of Neoprene, but I would look around or try and get a sample of it to see if it feels right and meets your needs first before spending money on it. But that's just me.

I don't know of any vendors off the top of my head that sells that big of a roll for it, but I am sure you can find one since it is also used in general construction.

Any way good luck to you.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neoprene


----------



## Ghooble

The desk surface doesn't work? Also, why your WHOLE desk?


----------



## daman246

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826991001&Tpk=xtrac%20xxl
i think this is one of the worlds longest mouse pads
And they are very cheap 2 of these bad boys will cover your desk


----------



## Bobicon

I just found a Neoprene mouse pad you could pay for cheap to test it out.

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Standard-Mouse-Pad-Gray/dp/B00004ZAGC

Just remember before using the material on the back of the mouse pad is the Neoprene, not the front.

But take note that the backing will be treated with a non stick coating so it may be hard to judge actual performance.


----------



## Dorkseid

There's this shelf and drawer lining material that's almost ideal, somewhere between cloth and rubber. Comes in rolls of like 15 feet, I used it to create a folding portable gaming table ( with the help of industrial double stick tape and upholstery tacks).


----------



## Water Cooled

Yea, what's wrong with a mousepad? If you spill a drink for example, your whole desk is stuffed.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Water Cooled*
> 
> Yea, what's wrong with a mousepad? If you spill a drink for example, your whole desk is stuffed.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Water Cooled*
> 
> Yea, what's wrong with a mousepad? If you spill a drink for example, your whole desk is stuffed.


I only drink water so I will be fine, and personally have not spilled anything on my computer desk ever.

I dont like edges, and it just looks cleaner.


----------



## Water Cooled

Ah, that makes sense. What if you just sand the edges to make it smooth wood?


----------



## Hellish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Water Cooled*
> 
> Ah, that makes sense. What if you just sand the edges to make it smooth wood?


edges on the mouse pad


----------



## DarkstarX10a

or sand it.. then apply some non reflective varnish.. nd sand it smooth....

dit: then all you need is a wrist rest you have a nice smooth surface to swing your mouse around.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

What about vinyl wallpaper? Its water proof, easy to clean. and should provide a nice mouse surface.


----------



## Spade616

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellish*
> 
> So as the title states I want to cover my whole desk with a gaming surface, I do not want it to be multiple pieces, what material would I buy? I would have no problem cutting it myself
> My desk is 70" by 30"


i use formica on my desk. my abyssus tracks perfectly, easy to clean, sturdy, looks nice and glossy too.


----------



## d-block

I was interested in doing this as well. Although the surface that I would prefer is the steel series qck. I thought about buying ten of those and covering my desk, but one piece would be much nicer. I'm interested to see how well this works out.


----------



## invena

http://www.ratscar.com/gaming/products/

Heres another option: The ratscar Deskpad is pretty massive.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invena*
> 
> http://www.ratscar.com/gaming/products/
> Heres another option: The ratscar Deskpad is pretty massive.


€ 16,00 incl. VAT









Is that right??


----------



## invena

Im from USA, so.....yeahhh...i know it costs around 30-40USD from other sellers. Directly 16 euros is a pretty good price. 21$ apparently.


----------



## Petrol

get a can of Plasti Dip and spray your desk. It's easier and cheaper than any of the other solutions and just as easy to reverse if the texture isn't to your mouse's liking.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invena*
> 
> Im from USA, so.....yeahhh...i know it costs around 30-40USD from other sellers. Directly 16 euros is a pretty good price. 21$ apparently.


That's a comma, not a decimal.


----------



## Petrol

Euro comma = American decimal point. So, that's 16.00 Euros in our parlance







I might just order one myself because it looks like a cloth pad!


----------



## invena

Thanks for clearing up that decimal comma thing, not gunna lie i was confused so i hid my face hehe. I'll just pretend like i knew all along though.


----------



## trimak

Can I resurrect this thread for googling purposes, i'm looking for the same thing but a soft surface as I use my desk a lot and the hard surface give me aches after prolonged use. I study at my desk, I Run my business from my desk, I game at my desk, I watch films at my desk, I program at my desk... I do most things at my desk and it seems I spend more and more time at my desk as it becomes my primary location for more tasks in my life. That being saId I was literally at my desk every waking moment for the past few weeks doing a triple full-time workload to catch up on study after the weeks study time I lost moving house TWICE. Anyways I spent a lot of time and my desk and noticed that I was getting aches and pains from the hard desk.

I study accounting which for those of you who have done so will know that you have textbooks and work books and calculators and PDF's and all of it going on. Basically it causes you to shift and lean on the desk a lot. Hence I wish to cover my desk with a mouse pad type material for A the padding and B to enhance mouse use of the RAT 9 I will probably be purchasing to ease the strain on my forearms/hands/fingers from prolonged desk/computer use. I don't just want a gel rest or a small mouse pad or something because I won't just be leaning at my keyboard and mouse.

I'm in the process of designing a new desk and computer casing and I don't yet know the measurements so i'm looking more for a material than a single mouse pad. I don't want it to be thick and squishy just padded enough that I can lean on my desk for a whole day without pain.

Cheers


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Have you looked at the Razer Goliathus Extended Mouse Pad? Its large enough that you can fit both your mouse and keyboard on it.

Found an Image on OCN.
Link


----------



## trimak

I'm looking more for like 1,000mm by 2,000mm coverage but one of those could do temporarily


----------

